# ALDI cheap high meat content cat food



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

I am not even sure if ALDI supermarkets exist in the UK???

Assuming they do, hehe, does anyone know this cat food

*CACHET SELECT* (made by a German company called Saturn Petfood GmbH in Bremen)

This a picture of the tins.

ALDI SÜD - Aus unserem Sortiment

It costs 35 euro cents for a 205gram tin and that works out at 17 euro cents per 100grams

thats roughly half the price of the small Smilla tins from zooplus. (they cost 31 euro cents per 100grams).

I am told it is good (high protein low carb), but the labels in German and I can just about manage hello and goodbye in German. 

I think the label says 60% meat content and I think it says no grains or sugars.

Either way my two fussy buggers love it (so does my purse ) and I took a tray of it with me to the shelter today and it caused a helluva commotion there.

I just wanted to see if anyone in here knew it and could tell me more about its nutritional values and how it works out value for money wise.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

sorry can`t speak german but i remember another forum discussing this food and something that kept coming up was the high sugar content


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Leah84 said:


> sorry can`t speak german but i remember another forum discussing this food and something that kept coming up was the high sugar content


roflmao... see!!!!

that just shows you how bad my German is....


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Tje said:


> I am not even sure if ALDI supermarkets exist in the UK???
> 
> Assuming they do, hehe, does anyone know this cat food
> 
> ...


No idea whether they are available in the UK or whether they are even called Cachet here. They used to be called Shah in Aldi Sued and is very similar to the Lux in Aldi Nord. 

As far as I know, the tins don't contain any sugar or colourants

The ingredients for the poultry and duck (Gefluegel und Ente)

Ingredients: meat and by-products (min overall 58 % (!!!), of which at least 4 % poultry, min. 4 % duck), fish and fish byproducts, minerals
Analysis: protein 10%, fat 5,5%, ash 2,5%, fibre 0,1%, moisture 81,5%, Vitamin A 2.000 IE/kg, Vitamin D3 200IE/kg, Vitamin E20 mg/kg, Taurine 220 mg/kg, copper 1,1 mg. Contains EEC approved preservatives

I believe the daily feeding rec is 400g

The pouches and trays are different - so maybe when people were talking about a high sugar content, they were talking about one of those.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> No idea whether they are available in the UK or whether they are even called Cachet here. They used to be called Shah in Aldi Sued and is very similar to the Lux in Aldi Nord.
> 
> As far as I know, the tins don't contain any sugar or colourants
> 
> ...


it was the 400g tins they were talking about when they were discussing the high sugar content. i`ve never seen nor used the food so can`t really say much


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> No idea whether they are available in the UK or whether they are even called Cachet here. They used to be called Shah in Aldi Sued and is very similar to the Lux in Aldi Nord.
> 
> As far as I know, the tins don't contain any sugar or colourants
> 
> ...


I *think* it says one 205gram tin per day for cats of around 3 kilos

and

1 ½ tins (205gram tins) per day for cats of around 5 kilos.

then again, the label is in German, maybe its telling me how to polish wooden floors or book a holiday online.

I dont even know if I can copy German I really need new glasses here goes 
_Futterungs anweisung
ausgewachsene katzen von circa 3 kilo 1 benottigen 1 dose, katzen von circa 5 kilo benottigen 1.5 dosen pro tag, auf geteilt in mind 2 mahlzeiten_

The fact my cats REALLY like this makes me suspicious... heheeee... given the choice they would eat whiskas or gourmet or sheba. And at say 40 euro cents per 4 kilo cat per day... it sounds very cheap and (reasonably to fairly) good quality!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Leah84 said:


> it was the 400g tins they were talking about when they were discussing the high sugar content. i`ve never seen nor used the food so can`t really say much


I am quite certain they don't contain any sugar. But since Tje has got a tin in front of her perhaps she can just have a quick look whether it says that is contains Zucker in the ingredients list.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

So is this food a yes? I have an Aldi not too far... a few bus rides but I would be interested in trying this out


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Leah84 said:


> it was the 400g tins they were talking about when they were discussing the high sugar content. i`ve never seen nor used the food so can`t really say much


the tins I have are 205grams. MY husband professes to speak reasonable to good German and he says no sugar or grains


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

This looks tempting...might have a look in Aldi tomorrow!
Naomi


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

sequeena said:


> So is this food a yes? I have an Aldi not too far... a few bus rides but I would be interested in trying this out


well I am no food guru so take my advice on this with a large pinch of salt.... but the price is FANTASTIC.... and my very fussy bugger cats love it... it comes in 3 different pate like flavours and 3 jelly type flavours, so loads of variety.

I rehomed a (formerly anorexic) cat in the summer to an elderly lady on a very tight budget, and she wants to feed this little cat as high a quality food as possible but without breaking the bank, and she is too proud to accept help paying for the cat food ... I tend to think she would be hard pushed to find a better value for money food that is still reasonably high in protein (mid 50s percentage roughly) and with no grains or sugar. My maths sucks... but I think a 4 kilo cat should eat roughly 1.25 tins per day... at 35 euro cents per tin, that's roughly 44 euro cents per day, which is about 36 pence per day.

Maybe the bigger tins will work out even cheaper... but do check they are sugar grain free and have the same high meat content.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> I am quite certain they don't contain any sugar. But since Tje has got a tin in front of her perhaps she can just have a quick look whether it says that is contains Zucker in the ingredients list.


just had a look and it`s the 400g tins that have high sugar but not the 205g tins...apparently they`re different varieties or something along those lines? i dunno


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

missnaomi said:


> This looks tempting...might have a look in Aldi tomorrow!
> Naomi


if you do... let me know what you think of it and possibly more importantly... how the cats like it.


----------



## geniejack (Aug 15, 2010)

After using Google translate,this is what it means ;

Feeding on instructions
adult cats of about 3 kilo Benoit 1 1 can of cat, about 5 kilos of Benoit 5.1 divided doses per day, in at least 2 meals


Hope this helps.I hae an Aldi close to me so I'll have a look 

April xxx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Leah84 said:


> just had a look and it`s the 400g tins that have high sugar but not the 205g tins...apparently they`re different varieties or something along those lines? i dunno


They are indeed. Right

The ones that Tje has are the Cachet Select (205g tins), which used to be called Shah in Aldi Sued and are very similar to Lux in Aldi Nord. Feeding rec is about 300g for 4-5 kg cat

The 400g tins are Cachet Classic, which used to be called Tix. They have different ingredients and include sugar and cereals. Feeding rec id 400g for a 4-5 kg cat.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hobbs, what is Aldi sued and aldi nord? :


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

They are two different branches of the same company. When the owner died, the estate got divided up by the two brothers into Aldi Sued (south) and Aldi Nord (North). They have their own product ranges as well as policies. For example, one used to sell cigarettes, the other one didn't, which is apparently why they split. Because they couldn't agree. But now they both sell ****. lol (that is not true but that is the story often told)/

Aldi in the UK is Aldi Sued apparently


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh wow, how will I know which one mine is?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

....Sued ....

Datei:Aldi in europa.png â Wikipedia


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh...I feel completely stupid now....


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Eh? Why?


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> I am quite certain they don't contain any sugar. But since Tje has got a tin in front of her perhaps she can just have a quick look whether it says that is contains Zucker in the ingredients list.


sorry missed this post earlier... nope no ZUCKER on the label at all.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Because in your post you wrote that in the UK it was sued... or did you edit that in after?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh, I must have edited that in as you were typing yours.


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry to interrupt, but I actually bought some cachet a long time ago from a B and M store near me. It is little foil trays, which are 85g. I only have the ingredients and breakdown in british and it says :

Meat and animal derivatives, minerals and caramel

So I know this one definitely has sugar. (It also says Zucker on the original label). As soon as I saw the caramel bit, I decided not to feed it. However in my local B and M they often get lots of foreign cat foods so I am always on the look out!

Anyway the point to my post was these trays call themselves high premium so is this another line of Cachet?


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Abcynthia said:


> Sorry to interrupt, but I actually bought some cachet a long time ago from a B and M store near me. It is little foil trays, which are 85g. I only have the ingredients and breakdown in british and it says :
> 
> Meat and animal derivatives, minerals and caramel
> 
> ...


Yes I think so... the one I have here is not the foil trays and not the pouches and not the 400gram tins. It's the 205gram tin I have here and there is no sugar listed on the contents. If you look on my first post there is a link that will show what these tins look like.


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Ah thanks didn't see that sorry.

They don't make it easy when they make all these different selections!

I think I might go and have a poke round Aldi tomorrow


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Abcynthia said:


> Ah thanks didn't see that sorry.
> 
> They don't make it easy when they make all these different selections!
> 
> I think I might go and have a poke round Aldi tomorrow


I am dead chuffed with this cat food... my cats can be so fussy that they either like junk cat foods (a la whiskas) or the uber expensive Porta/Cosma/Applaws type things. This is the first pate style food they have actually liked!! The fact that it's cheap and reaosnably high meat content and no sugars or grains... well I'm a happy teddybear today


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Just went to Aldi....they had a VERY small selection, and this food was nowhere to be found. All they had was vitacat pouches and trays, and some chewy treat things, and vitacat dry food.

Also, took me ages getting out of the shop and theres no access to an exit unless you go through a till point!! :lol:


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> Just went to Aldi....they had a VERY small selection, and this food was nowhere to be found. All they had was vitacat pouches and trays, and some chewy treat things, and vitacat dry food.
> 
> Also, took me ages getting out of the shop and theres no access to an exit unless you go through a till point!! :lol:


oh damn!!!!!!!!!!!

I bet you were walking around that Aldi thinking "I wil throttle that damn Tje".


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hahaha, no I was walking around looking like a complete nutter trying to get through no exit barrier thingies. :lol:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> Just went to Aldi....they had a VERY small selection, and this food was nowhere to be found. All they had was vitacat pouches and trays, and some chewy treat things, and vitacat dry food.
> 
> Also, took me ages getting out of the shop and theres no access to an exit unless you go through a till point!! :lol:


Same thing happened to me today. Only saw Vitacat in the store and it was a fight to get out of the place!!!!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> Same thing happened to me today. Only saw Vitacat in the store and it was a fight to get out of the place!!!!


roflol... I am sooo happy to hear that ALDI's are every bit as much of a madhouse in the UK as they here and in Germany. My hubby calls the Aldi and the Lidl the "may the strongest elbows win" stores. Me... I think they are designed for tall people with long arms and legs (and I am 2cm shorter than a midget) as they stock everything on the high shelves in boxes and I can never reach them!

But heyyyyy... my furries are lurving this Aldi food.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Tje said:


> roflol... I am sooo happy to hear that ALDI's are every bit as much of a madhouse in the UK as they here and in Germany. My hubby calls the Aldi and the Lidl the "may the strongest elbows win" stores. Me... I think they are designed for tall people with long arms and legs (and I am 2cm shorter than a midget) as they stock everything on the high shelves in boxes and I can never reach them!
> 
> But heyyyyy... my furries are lurving this Aldi food.


I hate the place. They don't have baskets, just those huge trollies and I feel such a div pushing a trolley around for a few items or worse still, piling stuff up on one arm, then dropping it all at the checkout as I pushed my luck with one too many items! Now Waitrose .......... a far more civilised shopping experience


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> I hate the place. They don't have baskets, just those huge trollies and I feel such a div pushing a trolley around for a few items or worse still, piling stuff up on one arm, then dropping it all at the checkout as I pushed my luck with one too many items! Now Waitrose .......... a far more civilised shopping experience


oh please don't.... when people ask me what I miss most about the UK they always assume I will say family and friends, or the lochs and mountains or the banks and braes of bonnie doon .... but it's not... it's Tesco, Asda, Waitrose & Sainsbury's !!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Tje said:


> oh please don't.... when people ask me what I miss most about the UK they always assume I will say family and friends, or the lochs and mountains or the banks and braes of bonnie doon .... but it's not... it's Tesco, Asda, Waitrose & Sainsbury's !!


I lived in Australia for a while and I have to agree, nothing beats a decent UK supermarket! I used to pine for Ovaltine and Red Leicester cheese!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

BSH said:


> I lived in Australia for a while and I have to agree, nothing beats a decent UK supermarket! I used to pine for Ovaltine and Red Leicester cheese!


I sooooo agree!! I was back in the UK last week (to go to the supreme) and as much as I loved the supreme, the highlight of my trip would have to be my visit to Asda. SAD... I know.... but I genuinely miss UK supermarkets. BTW, were you the person who was wondering a few weeks back about hotels etc around the NEC area allowing cats in the rooms ???? If so we stayed in a very nice B&B that is a short 5 minute drive from the NEC and they allow cats. I tried to look back last week and find the thread but couldn't. If it was you, and if you are still looking for next year, send me a PM and I will send you the B&B's details. If it wasn't you ... then, lol... please ignore me.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Tje said:


> I sooooo agree!! I was back in the UK last week (to go to the supreme) and as much as I loved the supreme, the highlight of my trip would have to be my visit to Asda. SAD... I know.... but I genuinely miss UK supermarkets. BTW, were you the person who was wondering a few weeks back about hotels etc around the NEC area allowing cats in the rooms ???? If so we stayed in a very nice B&B that is a short 5 minute drive from the NEC and they allow cats. I tried to look back last week and find the thread but couldn't. If it was you, and if you are still looking for next year, send me a PM and I will send you the B&B's details. If it wasn't you ... then, lol... please ignore me.


It was me! I had no idea a hotel would allow cats! I have PM'd you


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

BSH said:


> It was me! I had no idea a hotel would allow cats! I have PM'd you


replied, (lol, as you already know) ... the funny thing is... I couldn't remember who posted looking for hotels/B&Bs that allow cats in the vicinity of the NEC... but I did know it was someone with BSHs... lol... talk about just forgetting the people and remembering the cats... hehe. I am sure this one won't disappoint you. Cuddles to the furries!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

Yep! we have aldi's in the UK! we aint that behind ya know!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep! we have aldi's in the UK! we aint that behind ya know!


Yeah, but ours only stock the [email protected] food


----------



## marafi (Oct 22, 2010)

*walks towards the closest aldi* Bothersome, i have no idea where one could me near me! Though that is still useful! 

Translation by google is your friend.



Wild & Liver 
Beef & Chicken 
Salmon & Trout 
In jelly with: 

Poultry & Duck 
Turkey & Rabbit 
3 kinds of meat 
per 205 g or 200 g can 

CACHET® SELECT features a particularly high percentage of pure muscle meat from through. A carefully balanced blend of vitamins and minerals create a balanced diet for your cat. CACHET® SELECT also includes a balanced combination of omega 3 - and omega 6 fatty acids. 

Seems very good. Im getting some hopefully once i have found the closest one other then lidi.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep! we have aldi's in the UK! we aint that behind ya know!


look I will swap you 40 Aldi's and 55 Lidl's if you'll just guve me one blinking Tesco's or Asda 

Ok this cat food is okkkk, and I am happy with it... but life without tesco/asda is like sausages without bacon (and you can't by either of them here either... GRRRR) :eek6:


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

You can't buy sausages or bacon?!?!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> You can't buy sausages or bacon?!?!


I know.... it's sooo dumb as almost every packet of bacon you buy in the UK comes from bloody Holland... try to find it here though and the ony stuff you can find is sliced so wafer thin it looks more like parma ham than bacon! It so does not work on a sarnie with loads of butter and ketchup! 

I might be forced to put the aldi cat food on my sarni instead, hehe.


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

No thick bacon?!
Oh Tje I feel for you, that thin stuff is not worth eating!


----------



## al_mo (Jun 17, 2010)

So is the Vitacat premium stuff any good?

has anyone tried it? 

I saw that Aldi also sold a dry food for special breeds but havent seen that for a while, which I wondered if that was any good as well?

Does anyone know?


----------



## Neil Tilley (Mar 5, 2018)

Not only do we have Aldi and Lidl.we have a huge increase in food bank and charity. Disgusting that our government is useless in assisting pride in the nation with this need in a developed country. However, pet forum it is here. So I shouldn’t say.

My favourite ever supermarket was in Santander area near Concha beach. Carrefour. Like having Marks and Spencer intertwined with Argos, Asda and all. The Ikea size store floored my expectations.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Neil Tilley said:


> N


Why on earth have you replied to a 7 year old thread on a cat forum to talk about politics and supermarkets????? 
:Stop


----------



## Neil Tilley (Mar 5, 2018)

I replied to a seven year old post because it is pertinent to what I am doing with my pets currently. I’m new to the forum and google search took me to this post. I responded not knowing it’s age. It is live and able to post to it.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

There is absolutely no need for rudeness from anyone. Calling names is childish and unnecessary.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Is it not possible for threads to automatically close after (say) 60 days with no activity?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Old threads cropping up seems to be a continuing problem on the forum


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

We have asked Mark about this before but I will try again.
In the meantime please understand that anyone searching for specific information may not check the date.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

lymorelynn said:


> We have asked Mark about this before but I will try again.
> In the meantime please understand that anyone searching for specific information may not check the date.


Understood


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I also don't think it's helped by the search function on this forum having the "most relevant" setting as default - if you want to sort results by date then you have to go into advanced search. On most other forums they're automatically sorted to "most recent" and the extra effort is the other way around. You still get some old thread bumping, but it tends to be much more specifically relevant, and also in the 1-3yrs type bracket.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Torin. said:


> I also don't think it's helped by the search function on this forum having the "most relevant" setting as default - if you want to sort results by date then you have to go into advanced search. On most other forums they're automatically sorted to "most recent" and the extra effort is the other way around. You still get some old thread bumping, but it tends to be much more specifically relevant, and also in the 1-3yrs type bracket.


Thank you - I've put this suggestion to @petforum


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@Rufus15 You have to stop teasing us like this! We need more information NOW!!!:Arghh


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I have no idea what you mean


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

SbanR said:


> @Rufus15 You have to stop teasing us like this! We need more information NOW!!!:Arghh





Rufus15 said:


> I have no idea what you mean


Can we take this to a new thread or PM please?


----------

